# Xbox360 GT & PS3 ID



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

This topic will be to post your Xbox 360 gamertag, PS3 ID, or both.
As these are the alternatives to the wii number topics.
If you want to add people, either send them a message here or on XBL

*Xbox 360*
AndyB: 360 - AmazingAndyB
Tyrai: 360 - Tyrai
zerosk8r4life128: 360 - KaosHatesNoobs
Gerardo781: 360 - Gerardo781
Jiya: 360 - Candido0411
Nigel91: 360 - nigelk91
Furry Sparks: 360 - Furry Sparks
Placktor: 360 - I ARE YODER
Muh Pit: 360 - ADAMSL
FridgeBeard: 360 - FridgeBeard
Cornman64: 360 - Cornman02

*PS3*
Placktor: Ps3 ID - I_ARE_YODER
Ron Ronaldo: Ps3 ID - Ronnay1010
Wicket: Ps3 ID - rancor_killa 
Tom: PS3 - dctppenn


----------



## Tyrai (Jan 25, 2009)

Mines my name on here. If your incapable of being able to know what it is, its in my signature. :3


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 25, 2009)

My gamertag is KaosHatesNoobs
send me a friend request if you dare B)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

zerosk8r4life128 said:
			
		

> My gamertag is KaosHatesNoobs
> send me a friend request if you dare B)


You sound absolutly terrifying...


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol. Gamertag: Gerardo781


----------



## Jiya (Jan 26, 2009)

Jiya: 360 - Candido0411


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2009)

gamertag: nigelk91


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> zerosk8r4life128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 26, 2009)

psn id wonka118


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 26, 2009)

Furry Sparks: 360 - ZF104

although I was thinking about changing it...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

zerosk8r4life128 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> zerosk8r4life128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey wanna play on halo sometime zerosk8r4life128?

Although I am a commander so watch out. lol


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hey wanna play on halo sometime zerosk8r4life128?
> 
> Although I am a commander so watch out. lol


Means squat really.
Just means you've played more ranked games.

But whatever...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can suck and be a high rank if you just play enough...


I've mostly been playing Fable 2 recently, trying to get those last achievements... plus I had enough points for the DLC so I got it.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why must you continually pick fights with people...
and Nigel sure send me a friend request if you want, I've only had my Xbox since x-mas though. *I beat legendary...heh)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

zerosk8r4life128 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to pick a fight with anyone.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I have beaten generals before which makes me angry, because I can't rank up any higher when they have.

I know it doesn't mean much, but I still like having a higher rank.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I got to Major and was rather pleased with myself.
I just don't play Halo much anymore.
I never used to have anyone to play Ranked with.

I remember bating a Lvl 50, who cried and left the game.Rawful


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, awesome.

Oh, and RE5 demo is out. 
*is downloading*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not posting until I change mine.... it's old and STEWPED!!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty short, but AWESOME.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm not posting until I change mine.... it's old and STEWPED!!


So, why did you?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2009)

I loved resident evil 4 on the wii. Might try this one.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I loved resident evil 4 on the wii. Might try this one.


It gets crazy straight away... be prepared.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't get past the second part... stupid partner keeps getting her head cut off.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I can't get past the second part... stupid partner keeps getting her head cut off.


I've not been able to kill that damn *censored.1.3*.

I either get trapped with him somewhere, or my partner does.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

PS3 ID: I_ARE_YODER
GAMERTAG: I_ARE_YODER


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

re5 demo is out ?!?!?!? didnt they release that forever ago then get rid of it like a month later?


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> re5 demo is out ?!?!?!? didnt they release that forever ago then get rid of it like a month later?


No.
It was out in Japan for a while now, and has only been released over here.

What you might be referring to, is there was a mmix up and was on the marketplace early, when it wasn't meant to.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

i heard the demo is really crazy im only half way done downloading is it hard


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> i heard the demo is really crazy im only half way done downloading is it hard


Eventhough I've been through it a few times now, I'm sure I'll still end up dying from the chainsaw guy...


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

lol why is he in africa i though he was in spain.....no i hate him


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> lol why is he in africa i though he was in spain.....no i hate him


What the chainsaw guy?
He's back.

And it's in Africa because it is.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 27, 2009)

My PS3 ID is: Ronnay1010 {I think XD}


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this game parasites again or zombies


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parasites...


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

dang i want them to go back to zombies


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> dang i want them to go back to zombies


Yeah, nevermind though.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 27, 2009)

I still can't beat that *censored.3.0*ing chainsaw guy. I put all the ammo I have into him, punch him in the face like 4 times, and my partner still manages to get her head cut off every single time.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I still can't beat that *censored.3.0*ing chainsaw guy. I put all the ammo I have into him, punch him in the face like 4 times, and my partner still manages to get her head cut off every single time.


I know, I can't either...
I swear we run around as much as we can, doing what we can, and nothing works...
I hate him.


----------



## Tyrai (Jan 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause your partners suck, play with me and you'll win. ^^


----------



## Placktor (Jan 29, 2009)

anyone wanna play COD: WAW
on 360


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true.
We did win.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 30, 2009)

360 GT: ADAMSL.

I hate it too.

Blame the parents that got Live to work for my birthday xD


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

ohh i guess i forgot to say the ID well i dun have but my brother do and i think hes pretty good in warhawk 

his PSN ID is: AztkFullHD89 or AztkFullHD or AztkFullHD1989 idk he changes his name but im pretty sure hes AztkFullHD89


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2009)

My gamer tag is FridgeBeard. I'd be happy to play with you guys!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## wicket (Jan 30, 2009)

mine is rancor_killa and if anyone has a ps3 tell me an ill play wiv u
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

First post updated.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 1, 2009)

I tried the RE 5 demo, and I thought it was hard. I didn't like how there was no target reticule and had to aim the red laser at someone so the little dot appeared.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I tried the RE 5 demo, and I thought it was hard. I didn't like how there was no target reticule and had to aim the red laser at someone so the little dot appeared.


Yeah, I never really liked that from Resi 4.
Always seemed to miss at the start. Take a bit/lot of getting used to.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had RE 4 on the wii so it had the target reticule.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok.
I had it on the GC, so it was the way it is now. Laser, is harder anyway, with a reticule, you can see instantly, where it is you are going to be shooting at. 
At least now you can strafe, and use both sticks.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the Laser sight instead of the Reticule, considering it makes it harder to conserve ammo and aim. Also now Resident Evil 5 has a active inventory it adds to the tension. So, in my eyes currently. Resi 5 is alot better then 4, despite I think Leon is cooler then Chris. =D


----------



## Nigel (Feb 1, 2009)

And Ashley is hotter than the girl in it now =p


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> And Ashley is hotter than the girl in it now =p


Ok, but Ashley annoyed the crap out of me.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashley: Leon, Leon, Leon, Leon, Leon, Leon.

Leon: -Twitches-

Ashley: Leon help!

Leon: Just take her. I dont care, she's annoying!

Okay, that was random but it pretty sums up how I'd react if I was Leon. I'd either kill her or just let them take her.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

So, anybody actually added anyone from this?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope. Busy mourning my GTAIV disc that got all scratched and now wont play. Gotta buy a NEW ONE now. =/


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

OH no!
Oh well, sure it's cheap in places anyway.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 7, 2009)

Hopefully. xD


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

I think this needs a mention.
I'll update the first post soon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2009)

You should separate the PS3 and 360 people.

Oh and: PS3 dctppenn


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> You should separate the PS3 and 360 people.
> 
> Oh and: PS3 dctppenn


Yeah, going to redo the first post when I can be bothered. 
I'll do it when I get home today.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2009)

360 - roflSean. Lawl


----------



## PaJami (May 5, 2009)

360- Cornman02


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 17, 2009)

Play Station Network: Goaliegal49


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 17, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Play Station Network: Goaliegal49


What games ya got?


----------



## tails1428 (May 17, 2009)

My ps3 id is tails1428   yeah i know not very creative my nickname since 4 ever


----------



## Beany (May 17, 2009)

My Xbox LIVE Gamertag is Snaffle J Bean


----------



## bud (May 17, 2009)

My 360 gamertag is: KKiONI

These are my games:
Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures (VERY boring game)
Kung Fu Panda (also VERY boring)
Tomb Raider: Legend (awesome game, beat it too)
Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer (lol I playing more for the achievements)
Project Gotham Racing 4 (awesome game)
Banjo Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts (also a great game, though I'm borrowing it from a friend)

Currently working on a plot to get Halo 3 (I am sure my parents will say no, haven't asked though). 
I think for fun, as I'm VERY bored, I'm going to search some of these posted gamertags on xbox.com to see what my fellow TBT members play


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(really late reply oh well)

i dont have many since i got it like 2 weeks ago but i got

Little Big Planet
Sonic the Hedgehog 06
and a couple of demos....
might get Kill Zone2  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

PSN: MattyofAlbion
Games i play online: NHL 09
                                 Madden 08
                                 MGS4?! (maybe)
Midnight Club: LA
and fa sho im getting MAG :veryhappy:
cant wait for it to come out!

send me a friend request, ill accept, useless though if you dont play
the games i have...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Gt : G360G no live ATM


----------



## PaJami (May 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Gt : G360G no live ATM


That explains why you weren't on for 26 days


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

GT - Watch Da Bullet

Games, 

Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Grand Theft Auto IV
Halo 3


----------

